# Marriage-UK & US



## MCheries (Apr 3, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are wanting to get married, now we have a long complicated situation here, and I want to know which option would be best for us (not easiest, cause it's never easy).
First off, my boyfriend is a citizen in the UK. He currently lives in England. I am a US citizen and currently live in the US. We've known each other for years and years, and we've met a ton of times. He's planning on joining the UK army next year, and I'm moving to the UK on a student visa, I will be going to a University in England while he's in the army. I'm moving to England in the beginning of 2013. We will be living together at this time. But in the end, when he finishes in the army and I'm done with school in England, we want to move back to the US. Living in the UK is not what either of us want in the long run, we both want to be in the US. So what would be the best route for us to take on getting married? We aren't in a total rush, we're happy just living together but want to take that next step as soon as possible. We can wait 4-5 years till we get to the US or in the beginning of the year in the UK.
Can anyone give me some advise on this subject? Thanks for the help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can get married in Vegas in 30 minutes:>)
This is what I personally would do. Get married, apply for UK spousal visa, go to school and apply for UK citizenship as soon as possible. As girl friend you have no rights as far as UK military is concerned. As wife you have medical coverage and whatever spousal benefits are available including income tax tiers. Should anything happen in the future which makes it necessary to spend a longer period in the UK (lets not go into things such as aging parents ...) you do not have to deal with immigration. Once you get ready to move to the US you will have been married over two years which allowes you to file DCF (direct consular filing) which is the fastest and least painful application for US spousal Green Car.


----------



## MCheries (Apr 3, 2012)

twostep said:


> You can get married in Vegas in 30 minutes:>)
> This is what I personally would do. Get married, apply for UK spousal visa, go to school and apply for UK citizenship as soon as possible. As girl friend you have no rights as far as UK military is concerned. As wife you have medical coverage and whatever spousal benefits are available including income tax tiers. Should anything happen in the future which makes it necessary to spend a longer period in the UK (lets not go into things such as aging parents ...) you do not have to deal with immigration. Once you get ready to move to the US you will have been married over two years which allowes you to file DCF (direct consular filing) which is the fastest and least painful application for US spousal Green Car.


You never mentioned WHERE we should get married, US or UK?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> you to file DCF (direct consular filing) which is the fastest and least painful application for US spousal Green Car.


DCF ends August 15 2011 in London


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MCheries said:


> You never mentioned WHERE we should get married, US or UK?


It depends on your personal circumstances. Is it supposed to be a Cinderella day, a trip to the Justice of Peace, what do the families have in mind? Read up on what is required in the US and in the UK as far as legal formalities and documents are concerned. 

Should you opt for US - make sure you have a golden apostille attached to the marriage certificate and get a couple of certified copies. This will save you grief later.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> Should you opt for US - make sure you have a golden apostille attached to the marriage certificate and get a couple of certified copies. This will save you grief later.



What is a golden apostille? We were married in the US last year and when the county official was filling in the computer info for the license it would not let her put my husband from the UK. So we had to put him as being from my home town. Should we have them fix it before we fill out visa paperwork?

p.s. Does anyone know what the recent time is for submission to acceptance for spouse visas are lately?

p.p.s. Thanks for having this forum and all the good info!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jungle said:


> What is a golden apostille? We were married in the US last year and when the county official was filling in the computer info for the license it would not let her put my husband from the UK. So we had to put him as being from my home town. Should we have them fix it before we fill out visa paperwork?
> 
> p.s. Does anyone know what the recent time is for submission to acceptance for spouse visas are lately?
> 
> p.p.s. Thanks for having this forum and all the good info!!!


The State Department explanation of the apostille is here: Apostille Requirements

As they say, you generally need to get an apostille of your marriage certificate from the State Secretary of State for the state in which you were married. Google "apostille" and the name of the state where you were married to find the specifics for your state. The purpose of the apostille is to validate the marriage certificate. But I suspect you may need to get back to the county official about correcting the information about your husband, particularly if his place of birth was mis-identified. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

jungle said:


> What is a golden apostille? We were married in the US last year and when the county official was filling in the computer info for the license it would not let her put my husband from the UK. So we had to put him as being from my home town. Should we have them fix it before we fill out visa paperwork?
> 
> p.s. Does anyone know what the recent time is for submission to acceptance for spouse visas are lately?
> 
> p.p.s. Thanks for having this forum and all the good info!!!


You need to get that fixed asap! Because it is a very hard and long process to fix it. It will show him being from the US and then his passport saying otherwise. Which shows the two of you lied on a legal document with is against the law. Definitely get it fixed before you apply. And in simple terms the Apostille is just a seal from the state showing that your marriage is legally binding and true. Which my husband and I got automatically when we got married because I told thwm he would be going back to the UK and it was needed to be good anywhere. But get the marriage certificate fixed first. You donr want to send a document to the ukba that you lied on. No matter what the reason for doing it.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

MCheries said:


> My boyfriend and I are wanting to get married, now we have a long complicated situation here, and I want to know which option would be best for us (not easiest, cause it's never easy).
> First off, my boyfriend is a citizen in the UK. He currently lives in England. I am a US citizen and currently live in the US. We've known each other for years and years, and we've met a ton of times. He's planning on joining the UK army next year, and I'm moving to the UK on a student visa, I will be going to a University in England while he's in the army. I'm moving to England in the beginning of 2013. We will be living together at this time. But in the end, when he finishes in the army and I'm done with school in England, we want to move back to the US. Living in the UK is not what either of us want in the long run, we both want to be in the US. So what would be the best route for us to take on getting married? We aren't in a total rush, we're happy just living together but want to take that next step as soon as possible. We can wait 4-5 years till we get to the US or in the beginning of the year in the UK.
> Can anyone give me some advise on this subject? Thanks for the help.


You can get married in any county as long as you show identification. There are sometime time limits as to how soon though. Like Florida or Maryland for example you have to get your license 3 days before you get married. And then have it performed by a minister or justice of the peace of your choice. And if he ia joining the army, you do know that its a 22 year enlistment?? (not like the US where we have 4-6 year enlistments at a time) He would have to sign off if he chooses to get out and it could take a year from the day he signs off. Or they could be quick and get him out in two Weeks like they have some people. Only reason I know this is because my husband is in the british army. Lol so I just thought I would share that and once you do get married he would then apply for housing and you would be in the UK as a spouse/dependent. and im not sure if that would violate your student visa or not. You might want to check.  hope that helps.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jungle said:


> What is a golden apostille? We were married in the US last year and when the county official was filling in the computer info for the license it would not let her put my husband from the UK. So we had to put him as being from my home town. Should we have them fix it before we fill out visa paperwork?
> 
> p.s. Does anyone know what the recent time is for submission to acceptance for spouse visas are lately?
> 
> p.p.s. Thanks for having this forum and all the good info!!!


Are you asking about US or UK spousal visa?


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> are you asking about us or uk spousal visa?


usa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jungle said:


> usa


Sorry, it can get confusing when folks do tag in existing threads:>)

Contact the court house the marriage was recorded in and get the information corrected. CR1 seems to run around 9 months right now.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> Sorry, it can get confusing when folks do tag in existing threads:>)
> 
> Contact the court house the marriage was recorded in and get the information corrected. CR1 seems to run around 9 months right now.


So is the golden apostille at UK or US thing?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jungle said:


> so is the golden apostille at uk or us thing?


... Us


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> ... Us


So what exactly is it and what does it mean for those of use trying to get our spouses visas?
Thank you!!!


----------



## Adell (Apr 23, 2012)

*Marriage US - UK*

I didn't want to start a new thread because my situation is simular; but different. Any suggestions are appreciated. 
I am a United States Federal Government employee working for the United States Army in Europe (Germany) I am a US Citizen, my fiancé and I want to get married; we are both over 21yo; he is a UK Citizen working here in Germany. What are our options as far as VISA Requirements for me if we want to get married in his home town Milton Keynes, England? I am covered under the Status of Forces Agreement (SOFA) and can continue to work here in Europe (Germany), depending on position availability. Eventually we will return to the US for a few years before we may retire to some unknown location. We are also considering marrying in the US when we go on Holiday to LasVegas, then we would want to have a ceremony in the UK in the next six months for friends and family (is this possible). I will be stationed here in Germany for at least the next two years. Any suggestions which option is easiest and which is less expensive?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your simplest option will probably be to get married in Las Vegas and then to have a party/reception or other celebration with friends and family back in Milton Keynes.

Neither one of you will need a visa for that plan. You just need to find out ahead of time what the requirements are for getting married in Las Vegas (documents you may need, any residence period required - probably not - etc.). Given that you are both currently resident in Germany, he can go to the US on a VWP to get married. (Be sure to have documents proving his German residence and the need to return there.) 

If you're just visiting the UK to party with the family and friends, you don't need a visa as long as you're not staying. (Getting married there is a different story - there is a "marriage visa" for those just getting married but not planning to settle there.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

